# South Bend, IN - Karrier Salt Dogg Buyers spreader controllers. Buyers WSE1 Liquid spray control



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally digging through some overstock and I have (2) Karrier 2300A controllers for sale. They are wired for the SPHE series Salt Dogg's. $400 ea. Also have one 2104 which is also wired for SPHE Salt Dogg's and includes prewet $550. I also have one Buyer WSE1 liquid spray control for $100. Thanks!


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Do a deal if I purchased both 2300A?

Thanks


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just listed them so it's won't be a fire sale price but make an offer...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bump... And one 2300A is sold...


----------



## Defiance LC (Nov 28, 2018)

Still have 1 of the 2300’s left?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defiance LC said:


> Still have 1 of the 2300's left?


Yes


----------



## Defiance LC (Nov 28, 2018)

I bought one last week and found it didn’t have the remote on wire. So I gotta ask does yours have the little red wire that is not hooked up to the power line?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes there is a keyed 12v wire... You're the second person this week saying that... I have never seen one without...


----------



## Defiance LC (Nov 28, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

All Karrier controllers are sold still have the Buyer WSE1 prewet controller


----------



## RWS81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Is the 2300a still available ?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

RWS81 said:


> Is the 2300a still available ?


I actually found one left... But it needs a new vibrator fuse holder soldered in, see pic... Was going to send it back for repair but never got around to it... $200 shipped if you want it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I actually found one left... But it needs a new vibrator fuse holder soldered in, see pic... Was going to send it back for repair but never got around to it... $200 shipped if you want it.
> 
> View attachment 230465
> View attachment 230467


Glad I didn't chime in this thread is 3 years old so it's probably not available


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Glad I didn't chime in this thread is 3 years old so it's probably not available


If I look hard enough I can usually find what someone needs to sell...


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you still have the 2300a for sale that needs repaired?
Thanks!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SnowGuy said:


> Do you still have the 2300a for sale that needs repaired?
> Thanks!


Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes


Of course you do...


----------

